
The Intellectual Yet Idiot - Red_Tarsius
https://medium.com/@nntaleb/the-intellectual-yet-idiot-13211e2d0577#.p88rb423m
======
konschubert
I am torn. On the one hand, I agree with a lot of the criticism. But in other
places, it just becomes plain anti-intellectual.

~~~
geezerjay
It's petty anti-intellectualism, pure and simple, and written by a very
frustrated individual.

The author shows himself having an axe to grind regarding educated
individuals, and commits a long series of logical fallacies just to be able to
criticize those who benefited from going to school and cultivating themselves.
The author describes the cumulative result of having an education as "pass
exams written by people like them", and proceeds to go on a rambling tirade
regarding replication of scientific experiments, as it meant anything to him.

The article is a complete waste of time. It's nothing more than ramblings of a
frustrated idiot with a heavy inferiority complex whose complains boil down to
not being the one in charge because others actually know best and are better
prepared than him. He refuses to acknowledge that and took the initiative to
put his ill-thought out ramblings in a blog post. It reads precisely as it is
expected to read.

~~~
nailer
> It's nothing more than ramblings of a frustrated idiot with a heavy
> inferiority complex whose complains boil down to not being the one in charge

The author is Nick Taleb, and has achieved more than most OxBridge grads.

And from working with a lot of ImpBridge folks (being more CS relevant), while
they're lovely people with (sometimes multiple) CS degrees, many can't make a
complete product, can't deploy software, use a server OS, understand basic
networking concepts, or sell something they've built.

~~~
505
Maybe I'm an idiot, but I'm struggling to understand "ImpBridge". An impedance
bridge of some kind? Contract bridge scoring?

I think Taleb's article could have benefited from some better editing. I
haven't read him before, though, and I think I'd understand him better if I
read more of his articles.

~~~
DanBC
> but I'm struggling to understand "ImpBridge"

["impbridge" -"imp bridge"] returns these articles (with the Guardian article
in first place).

[https://www.theguardian.com/education/shortcuts/2014/sep/16/...](https://www.theguardian.com/education/shortcuts/2014/sep/16/imperial-
college-cambridge-britains-best-university)

[http://www.varsity.co.uk/news/7436](http://www.varsity.co.uk/news/7436)

[http://thetab.com/uk/cambridge/2014/09/24/why-impbridge-
will...](http://thetab.com/uk/cambridge/2014/09/24/why-impbridge-will-never-
happen-38185)

